# Sleeping behind CSW



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Bulu started a weird new habit of sleeping behind her wheel. She always slept in her igloo until a few days ago. I started to find her sleeping exposed in a corner behind her wheel. The wheel is against a corner and I think she pushes it and wedges herself in right by the corner. I turned down her CHE thinking she was hot but she still did it. I wanted to see if she just likes the corner, so yesterday night I moved her wheel to another corner and put her food by the original. This morning she was in the new corner behind her CSW. Anyone know if her behavior is significant of anything? Is there any way to get her to sleep back in her house?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

It could be that she just likes feeling snug when she sleeps. If they're compressed and firmly tucked in somewhere, it's less likely that a predator can get their claws or teeth around them (not that she has that problem now, but instincts can be pretty strong). Or she might really like her wheel and feels content sleeping under it. The igloo I have for my little guy is probably a little too small for him since his butt hangs out if he doesn't curl up and it moves with him when he shifts in his sleep, but he seems to like being a little smooshed when he's sleeping. If she seems fine otherwise (no obvious signs of illness or change in behaviour, etc.), she may have simply found a sleeping spot more to her liking.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i agree with everything nebular said. every morning when i go to check on the boys and clean cages jeremiah is under his wheel and i simply pick him up and put him back in his sleeping box (he refuses an igloo) and then he will sleep there during the day, but after he plays at night back under the wheel he goes. no biggie just something he does.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Hedgehogs are silly little creatures but the smushed factor is probably a safety and security thing for them and usually nothing to worry about.

When ever I leave a tp tube in Celestes cage she would rather sticker her head in the tube and go nuts and then splat out and sleep. Every time I removed it she just goes right back in like why you do that She's silly but its her thing.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

twcogar that's the "i can't see you so you can't see me so i'm fine and can sleep now" syndrome hedgies get lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

shawnwk1 said:


> twcogar that's the "i can't see you so you can't see me so i'm fine and can sleep now" syndrome hedgies get lol


maybe they're friends with ostriches XD She's hyper active and tops out at about 9 mph on her wheel such a silly girl.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone! All those hedgie syndromes made me lol. I thought it might be a quirk but was mainly worried why she started suddenly after months of igloo-ing it. My entire family was concerned, even my self-professed animal hating grandpa. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

xspiked said:


> Thanks everyone! All those hedgie syndromes made me lol. I thought it might be a quirk but was mainly worried why she started suddenly after months of igloo-ing it. My entire family was concerned, even my self-professed animal hating grandpa. :lol:


Its failrly typical at times but examine the basics just in case:

Is her food intake still the same?
Is her water intake the same?
Is her wheeling the same?
Is there any strange stool?

Keep an eye out for anything behavioral as prey animals they do hide symptoms as best they can until they can't anymore. If none of the above are an issue its more then likely just a hedgie being a hedgie


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Felix does this occasionally, but usually more at night. He seems to like taking little power naps there between spurts of wheeling/kibble chomping. My theory has always been that he does it because he's been running around and he's too warm to nap in his igloo. Could that be the case with your hedgie? Like a few others have mentioned, it could just be that she likes the snugness of the wheel corner. Or perhaps she just developed some strange hedgie quirk.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

yeah i might ask also what is the temp in the cage? is it possible that cage temp in general is too hot? sometimes hedgies will splat out when they are too hot as lehaley said.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

[quote="TWCOGAR]Its failrly typical at times but examine the basics just in case:

Is her food intake still the same?
Is her water intake the same?
Is her wheeling the same?
Is there any strange stool?

Keep an eye out for anything behavioral as prey animals they do hide symptoms as best they can until they can't anymore. If none of the above are an issue its more then likely just a hedgie being a hedgie [/quote]

Everything is still normal. I think the only different thing that happened recently was I let her try swimming (success). I think the outdoor sleeping started around then.



lehaley said:


> Felix does this occasionally, but usually more at night. He seems to like taking little power naps there between spurts of wheeling/kibble chomping. My theory has always been that he does it because he's been running around and he's too warm to nap in his igloo. Could that be the case with your hedgie? Like a few others have mentioned, it could just be that she likes the snugness of the wheel corner. Or perhaps she just developed some strange hedgie quirk.


Bulu's been known to take powernaps in her dirty wheel. She doesn't even move to start sleeping. 


shawnwk1 said:


> yeah i might ask also what is the temp in the cage? is it possible that cage temp in general is too hot? sometimes hedgies will splat out when they are too hot as lehaley said.


I thought that was the case and did turn down the temperature in the heat.

Does anyone think she'd easily get cold exposed like that? The igloo acted almost like a blanket before.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

xspiked said:


> I thought that was the case and did turn down the temperature in the heat.
> 
> Does anyone think she'd easily get cold exposed like that? The igloo acted almost like a blanket before.


Felix's previous owner never used an outside heat source with him ( :shock: I know, it's bad), so I noticed that he started splatting quite a bit more when it started getting a bit colder in my area and his CHE turned on for the first time. I would assume that if your hedgie was under the wheel and got chilly, she'd head back into her igloo on her own.


----------

